# Lecithin to Slow Trace with Misbehaving FO's



## SudsyKat (Feb 3, 2011)

I just read on another post that Lecithin can be added to slow trace when you have a misbehaving FO. A few questions - 

1. What form of lecithin do you use (granules, liquid)?
2. How do you use it (how much, when to add, etc)?
3. Where do you buy it? I've Googled it and there are numerous sources, but I don't have any experience with lecithin, so I'm afraid to just buy it from Joe Schmoe on Amazon. I don't know if there might be quality issues (like expiration dates).

Thanks, Lecithin experts!


----------



## reallyrita (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought my liquid lecithin at the health food store.  It was in a dark glass bottle and I keep it in my fridge.  I have had it for over a year now and it is still fresh smelling.  This stuff is a very thick goo-like liquid. Mine is kind of yellow looking but it does not seem to affect the color of my soap.  A bottle of this from the health food store is going to last you an eternity.  If I think I have a misbehaving FO, I will set the bottle out to come to a more room temperature as I gather up my soaping supplies.  I keep it right by the soaping pot, just in case.  I have just dolloped it in ( cuz when I need it, I need it NOW and there is no time for fiddling around with measuring. ) I guesstimate that I use about a tsp per lb.  I add it into the soap mixture just as it is starting to rice or whatever nasty thing it is about to do to me and I whisk the devil out of the mixture.  Sometimes, a little dollop of water helps too.  Now, this is certainly not a very scientific way to go about it, but it works.  If you add a little too big of a dollop, the only thing I have found in that case is that the soap mixture can go to a lighter trace and it can take longer to harden up in the mold.  Of course, if I have a known misbehaver I will,calmly, add the tsp per lb just after I incorporate the lye water into the oils.  Again, maybe just using a spoon to stir and then moving to a whisk if necessary.  Obviously, a SB could cause havoc with an accelerator.  I have been able to save a riced mixture with this procedure and then I might use the SB to really beat the "c" out of the curdling mess.  Hope this helps!


----------



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

just did a lecithin experiment. 1 capsule for a 150 gr batch. the FO used was a notorious instant tracer, ricing queen, and SB hater.

i still did not use SB for this batch, used full water, and usually w/o the lecithin, i have around 10 secs before the batter started to rice (after i put the FO). with the lecithin, i was able to have an extra 1 minute of slowly stirring with a spatula. it still did not keep the ricing from happening. def not enough for fancy swirls, just gave me more play time. 

i thought it was pretty okay all around, now that i know what to expect from using lecithin.


----------



## HoneyLady (Aug 5, 2014)

THANK YOU, Sudsy, Rita, and seven! :!:

 This is a very interesting gem.  I have a customer who buys batches of soap with a requested FO that gives me fits.  

 As all my soaps contain beeswax, by necessity I soap at slightly higher temps.  The dab of honey I add also requires some finesse -- not my best skill.  Add in a fussy FO, and I have SEVERAL batches in my closet of an oops nature, not to mention several I simply had to pitch out. :thumbdown:

 Lecithin is a great product to have on hand.  I love it in cuticle balms and hand lotions.

 Brilliant follow-through of an inspired "what if?" moment!  Well done, I say! :clap:

 ~HoneyLady~


----------

